# TEST- Stanks Sub-Rosa Grow Log. Operation Blackbird #1&#2 plus KrazyGlue



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 15, 2015)

So I have popped 4 Beans of Krazy Glue and operation Blackbird #1&#2 into distilled water for a less than 24 hr soak
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424054690.587436.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424054699.865715.jpg


I will then be taking them out and putting into a trusty paper towel Tech.
I will be doing a very detailed Log at MP and Firestax as I'm testing these out for sub rosa. 
Hope to find some keepers in this gifted gear can't thank Tre enough solid dude.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Front row. Gonna vape a bowl while I wait for the show to begin.


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 16, 2015)

hey nice....i will be watching..


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 16, 2015)

In to see the show


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 17, 2015)

So after 24 HR Germ on top of my T 5 for heat 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424209580.583397.jpg

I had 3 OBB #1 Germ with a nice tail the forth one hasn't cracked.
The krazy Glue had 3 Germ with nice tails. All 6 were placed in promix and just given distilled water. The OBB # 2 None of the 4 seeds cracked I put them as well as the others back to germ longer.

I put the 6 new cups under my T5 HO seedling light.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424209759.126222.jpg

Temp is 68F
No nutes have been given.
Hope to get at least 2 of the OBB #2 so I can compare.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 18, 2015)

And the show begins.


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 19, 2015)

sweet cant wait to see this gear


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 22, 2015)

So in true STANK fashion things never go without getting cocked over. My 3 Glue were so strong and sprouted first to have 2 start to wither.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638670.083294.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638679.772138.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638691.935078.jpg


This OBB#1 is the strongestView attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638733.572548.jpg

This is OBB#2 View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638764.551593.jpg

13 Birdies View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638785.357048.jpg


So that's 12 seeds that have Germed into soil and 6 have broken soil 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424638822.528468.jpg

I sure hope my 2 glue seedlings don't die on me. 

How long do some seeds take to break soil?


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 22, 2015)

Those babies that are withering, need cloaching, to keep more humidity on them so that they seed can be fully digested by the emerging leaves. They are small and stunted do to improper development. Been there fixed that.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 22, 2015)

I have had seeds break in 24 hours and I have had had seeds I tossed the cup of soil thinking nothing was gonna happen, just to find a seedling growing out of my soil pile 3 weeks later


----------



## Kraven (Feb 22, 2015)

Stank...I'm sorry i just don't have anything to add, dunno if they were bad genetic's , old beans or what. I'm sure you will get it figured out...super green mojo to you. I'm in an watch too...good luck


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

So lyfespan your saying to spray it then cover it with like a Baggie to keep the humidity in the cup so it doesn't dry out?


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think them newborns need to be in a more humid environment too. IMO


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

I sprayed the two with RO and put a bagie over them.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 24, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I sprayed the two with RO and put a bagie over them.



I keep my seedlings under a dome till the cotys and first set are completely out. Then they get blasted with all the lumens I can put them under, go big or go home.

Don't be like that dr guy, ***** footing around with these plants, they need light, dam sun doesn't have a dimmer does it.

Yes that was a call out, too.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 24, 2015)

I use an opaque tote as a mini greenhouse. Works for me, cheap too.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 28, 2015)

I dropped the tray of seedlings 3 days ago and tryed to put things back to normal but some got shocked real bad that they died and some others seem frozen like they stopped growing.  I'm so mad this happened . To top it off 2 were my glue strain so I tryed to germ 2 seeds from the 3 strains I messed up and non have cracked in 3 days . Stank can't win.

I will post a pic of the survivors and the frozen seedlings tonight. 
Stank needs positive vibes and mojo MP


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 28, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425182904.976018.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425182914.624809.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425182924.324554.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425182932.848417.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 1, 2015)

We had a Glue seed germ today MP.
I have also had 2 OBB # 1 Break soil today.

I went down to the compassion club today and got 4 $20 bags of Fire and lost 1 sure hope it's a homeless guy who really could use it that finds it.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Stank,
Bro, you can`t win for losing, can you ? Got to get the green mojo working there. Sending green vibes your way. And lost a bag to top it all off.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope yooper sure can't.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425262829.135148.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2015)

stank, that sucks big time.. Sorry. Sending green mojo for the babies.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 2, 2015)

once these babies recover...they will take off.......

i hate losing a bag......but i have found 1 or 2...


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 2, 2015)

Stank,
Hang in there bro, little bit of patience and them "crash test dummies" will surprise you, recover and take off. Green mojo, green mojo at ya.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 11, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426093568.523963.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426093578.083760.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426093588.712191.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426093600.644962.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426093611.691351.jpg


Then the 3 that spilled 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426093633.911080.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426803528.705903.jpg

The ones I dropped
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426803549.459593.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426803563.308213.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426803575.097259.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426803587.618006.jpg


These beans are growing STRONG! I am buying a subrosagardens T shirt to show my support to these great breeders.
Check out the shirts www.subrosagardens.com


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Week 3
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814933.585065.jpg
 13 Birdies
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814951.797214.jpg
 Krazy Glue
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814970.504585.jpg
 OBB1
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814997.311311.jpg
 OBB2

As most of you guys know I'm a Botinacare guy but not this run I'm using green planet View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426815045.445819.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426815054.682938.jpg


What you think MP top them?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Does anyone use green planet nutes?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

So my other thread I got called a wiener by Dbag but iv come to the realization of why should I put myself out thier when no one interacts with me on my grow logs .

Go look at yooper the guy has 4 day old seedlings people wanted to watch dirt grow so it has nothing to do with content only popularity or if the person will conform to MP . I see why EsC420 snapped. 

The strains I'm growing no one else has on MP yet no one asks a single question etc. 
I see how I'm viewed , might as well act that way


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 23, 2015)

@stank......only nutes i use  are for veg...then i just use water...i am not a big fan of all that A.N. like big bud and stuff...tried it...found no diff and i do not like putting that into my lungs....IMO

K.I.S.S....it is a weed after all....you can grow it between the cracks in the sidewalk.....
IMO.......

and for the haters....you grow your way ...i grow my way...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 5, 2015)

Transplant the SRG gear
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428282112.318658.jpg


Loving the growth of these plants get structure


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

lookin good man mojoyaz


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428695991.933961.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696002.038671.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696019.690938.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696031.605741.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696041.734033.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696052.091010.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696064.131396.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696077.454092.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696093.313325.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696111.340077.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696121.357911.jpg


Sub Rosa Gardens
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428696141.546083.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 12, 2015)

So I found nanners should I pull them and keep going? 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428894113.923865.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428894123.966246.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1428894133.720584.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

On how many plants at how many weeks? There are often nanners inside we can't see either. Is this nanner in VEG? Throw that plant away Stank. Was it a sexed female or a feminized seed? Either way if she is throwing nanners in veg, you don't want he/she in your life... really.

Ok, I see male pollen sacks. Not nanners. what you got kid?


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like a male to me


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 15, 2015)

I culled it......Rose nanners and pollen sacks are 2 Diffrent things?


----------



## next (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Stank,

Man, I been reading all your grow logs.. I've been mostly a silent creeper, I seem to be all over the place.. Your plants are lookin great man, last time I stopped in I didn't make it past the 1st page, they were lookin a little crispy, glad they pulled through. 
Keep it up yo

**pretty sure it was you, who managed to germ some seeds by placing them on your crotch for heat. That is dedication my friend.. I bow my head to you for that one. If that wasn't you, ooops, my bad.** Pretty sure it was you tho :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I culled it......Rose nanners and pollen sacks are 2 Diffrent things?




Yes, nanners usually happen in flower, maybe most often at the end of flowering. They are yellow and look like a tiny banana. And they can be internal or external.

Pollen sacks look like a tiny foot ball on a tiny stick. Then they quickly turn to clusters of balls. Those "balls" pollen sacks, open to a tiny white flower that has yellow pollen. That is what we use to breed with.  That is just a male. not a hermie.

Nanners happen to female plants that are either trying to fertilize them selves, (selfing) or some lousy female that makes nanners.

I hope that helps Stank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 22, 2015)

next said:


> Hey Stank,
> 
> Man, I been reading all your grow logs.. I've been mostly a silent creeper, I seem to be all over the place.. Your plants are lookin great man, last time I stopped in I didn't make it past the 1st page, they were lookin a little crispy, glad they pulled through.
> Keep it up yo
> ...




Naw I'm the one who germed em in my butt crack lol 
You fo real bro? 
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Update
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754619.115491.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754627.410933.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754637.203653.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754648.420740.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754660.060793.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754668.774464.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754678.171518.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1429754687.285129.jpg


This is the sub rosa gear from firestax it's great gear so far. I'm buying a 1000watt ballast Tommorow and an 8x4 Tent Tuesday. I'm doubling my bloom room.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

What no expert advise in hear?
Where is ZEM and Fang when you need em.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Grats on doubling your room. :aok: 

What did you need from me? Your stuff looks decent  But, since it's in soil I can't help much. My stuff in soil looks like 90% of everyone elses, and 95% of all problems I see are caused by being in soil. Most all soil stuff I see has this ever slight "clawing" going on and very slight yellowing and early onset necrosis. I suck at soil.. lol 

If there's anything you want me to specifically look at and address, I shall do man :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just wanted to hear your calming voice FANG lol .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2015)

My clawing is from heat my china T5 gets hot and I keep it close like 2 inches away I find it keeps em sqawt and bushy like that. 
Thanks for piping in Fang.
These beans are testers from sub rosa gardens .
Fang have you checked out firestax ?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 1, 2015)

Trim and feeding done tonight. As soon as I get my bloom room sorted I will be flipping the girls that have shown.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2015)

:icon_smile:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 5, 2015)

I put 8 SRG girls in my 8x4 Bloom Tent with my sativa grow . 2000watts of HPS and MH.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2015)

2k should kill...in a good way Stank.


----------



## TangieDank (May 6, 2015)

2k sounds like too much for stank . and why no pics yet ?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

Cause your A$$ won't come by my Grow spot and see the master at work. 
Rose told me Not to post pics cause no one cares lol


----------



## TangieDank (May 6, 2015)

ya right on . just post the bud pics at the end .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431144930.055302.jpg

First week of flower


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

We got cock and balls guys 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431227550.173422.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431227560.951217.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431227569.579174.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431227578.231197.jpg


Theses are nice looking males these are full blown males not herms.
Found 3 so far.


----------



## greenjoe (May 11, 2015)

was that the blackbird?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 11, 2015)

Yes one is F1 F2 and 3 birdies males not herm


----------



## lyfespan (May 12, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Yes one is F1 F2 and 3 birdies males not herm



huh? F1


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 14, 2015)

Sorry F2 operation blackbird #1 and #2


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431918573.964153.jpg


----------



## TangieDank (May 19, 2015)

you running 1000w 4x4:?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 20, 2015)

TangieDank said:


> you running 1000w 4x4:?




Yea x 2 you seen it you stoner


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 21, 2015)

Update
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432186366.006662.jpg


----------



## next (May 21, 2015)

Looks like it smells pretty stanky in there


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 21, 2015)

looks nice in there! forsure!


----------



## greenjoe (May 21, 2015)

Looking real nice there stank....


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2015)

Are they crowded? thy are looking nice Stank..


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 21, 2015)

12 plants 8x4 .


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## greenjoe (May 21, 2015)

hey stank...i had a good time ...thanks for everything....hope to do it again...or if you are ever over here....Thanks again


----------



## lyfespan (May 23, 2015)

Looking good, waiting for the photo finish


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 23, 2015)

forsure looking sweet in there, im jealous!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks guys hope I can pull it off to your standards


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432907061.127942.jpg
 week 3


----------



## TangieDank (May 30, 2015)

gluee


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 2, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433276321.708361.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433276331.556158.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433276344.007699.jpg


Some glue
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433276369.109207.jpg


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Jun 2, 2015)

Looking great man, keep it up. Green mojo to your grow.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628200.280225.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628215.042589.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628226.578494.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628254.454447.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628268.865179.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628285.205699.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628296.140837.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435628326.449326.jpg


Haters gonna HATE


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2015)

looks like your going to be enjoying that very soon.The look like they are good and heavy buds!  Mojo for the finish!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks rose and mebeafarmer 

Yes mebeafarmer I like to use all my MJ stuff in my grow area a swell I take stickers off the bottles to make a collage on my dresser think it will look awesome down the road.


----------

